# Flute Bottles



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Anyone know a supplier of flute style bottles. I have not been able to locate a supplier:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

See this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?306914-20oz-Fluted-Bottles


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> See this thread:
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?306914-20oz-Fluted-Bottles


Geeze thanks... I searched flute and honey flute but not fluted


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

So the thread basically says there are not available and SBC orders them from France. I know a specialty shop in Up State SC is using them but I am sure they won't say. Hard to believe the 20 oz flute is not available in the US and at a fairly decent price?


----------

